# Former Taliban Stadium Reclaimed by Afghanistan



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...loodsoaked-stadium-re-opens-as-peaceful-place

I guess we're winning the war, since we have time and money to spend on a soccer stadium.  The astroturf is a nice touch, it'll be easier for the Taliban to clean off once they take back over and start doing executions there again.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2011)

Hearts and minds, Sir.  Hearts and minds.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep; those hearts and minds are going to be on the floor of that stadium a couple of years after 2014.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2011)

I just want Afghanistan to reclaim their country. Fuck a soccer stadium, but I can see the allure as a stadium doesn't fight back. Alfred E. Karzai in charge: What, me worry?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe they should spend some money on the sewer system in Kabul and by sewer system I mean the river.  It can't be that difficult to teach the people not to shit in the same place they wash their clothes or where their kids swim.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Maybe they should spend some money on the sewer system in Kabul and by sewer system I mean the river. It can't be that difficult to teach the people not to shit in the same place they wash their clothes or where their kids swim.


Reduces lifespan, which is a good thing in many countries.


----------



## moobob (Dec 16, 2011)

I see 2014 as a good thing if it leads to Big Army leaving and SF staying. The exact scenario seems to still be slightly up in the air.



Marauder06 said:


> Yep; those hearts and minds are going to be on the floor of that stadium a couple of years after 2014.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2011)

moobob said:


> I see 2014 as a good thing if it leads to Big Army leaving and SF staying. The exact scenario seems to still be slightly up in the air.


I don't, unless the SF troops are working as part of the MilGroup or are given a pass on the Iraqi Legal system.
I don't give a rat's ass about Iraq or Afghanistan.  We have given them an opportunity to become better; they have to want it.


----------



## moobob (Dec 16, 2011)

You lost me. I'm talking about Afghanistan. Having conventional units in Afghanistan is largely counterproductive.


----------

